# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet?

## maybe

Hallo,

Bedankt voor het lezen van mijn berichtje.
Laat ik meteen beginnen.

Ik heb de afgelopen keer de pil door geslikt.
we hebben het samen enkele keren gezellig gehad en de laatste keer was door omstandigheden vandaag 12 dagen geleden.
In de tussentijd waren er enkele spanningen en heb ik gebraakt en diarree gehad.
Om het zekere voor het onzekere te nemen heb ik een test gedaan deze was 2x negatief, de huisarts heeft er ook een gedaan en ook deze was negatief maar... nu moet ik eigenlijk vandaag mijn laatste pil nemen en tot mijn schrik zat er vanochtend licht bloed in mijn urine.

Verder ben ik moe, heb ik stemmingswisselingen kreeg ik het net in ene erg warm en verga soms van de kou en krijg geen eten door mijn keel zonder te kokhalzen het kan zijn van de spanning maar ik weet het niet.

Is er iemand wat mij meer kan vertellen?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Maybe,

Ik kan natuurlijk niet zo zien wat er aan de hand is, maar er kunnen meerdere redenen zijn.
De reden voor het bloed kan bijvoorbeeld zijn dat je menstruatie iets eerder begint doordat je de laatste keer de menstruatie overgeslagen hebt doordat je de pil doorgeslikt hebt. Ik denk eerlijk gezegd ook dat dit het probleem is. Als je zelf al 2x getest hebt, en de huisarts ook 1x denk ik wel dat je erop kunt vertrouwen dat je niet zwanger bent.

Succes ermee!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## emma1234

Ik denk ook dat je niet zwanger bent zeker omdat je al een test hebt gedaan! 
Zelf zit ik ook met een twijfel.
Ik ben een 3 dagen geleden ontmaagd. We hebben het onveilig gedaan. 
De jongen die dit gedaan heeft heeft de methode; voor het zingen de kerk uit gebruikt.
Zelf weet ik dat dit heel onbetrouwbaar is dus ben ik toch de volgende ochtend naar de kruidvat geweest en heb een morning after pil geslikt. De dag daarna heb ik de clearblue zwangerschapstest gekocht en die gaf aan dat ik niet zwanger was. Mijn ontmaagding was op de dag dat ik eigenlijk ongesteld had moeten worden. Het is nu 3 dagen later en ik ben nog niet ongesteld. Ondanks het 'voor het zingen de kerk uit', de morning after pil en de negatieve zwangerschapstest twijfel ik nog steeds. Is dit nodig? Ook ben ik soms een beetje misselijk, of dat komt misschien door de stress. Help mij asjeblieft! 

Emma.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Emma,

Er is in jouw geval geen reden voor bezorgdheid, wanneer je na onveilige seks een morning afterpil gebruikt hebt en de test ook aangeeft dat je niet zwanger bent zit je denk ik wel goed. Stress kan ervoor zorgen dat je menstruatie uitblijft, had je hiervoor een regelmatige menstruatie of niet? Probeer een beetje te relaxen en je niet zoveel druk te maken dan zal je menstruatie vanzelf op gang komen!

En natuurlijk een tip voor de volgende keer, gebruik áltijd voorbehoedsmiddelen. Ga desnoods aan een anticonceptiepil en gebruik áltijd een condoom! Condooms zijn ook erg belangrijk om Soa's tegen te houden!

----------


## emma1234

Ja ik heb er wel van geleerd en zal de volgende keer zeker een condoom etc gebruiken! Bedankt voor de reactie, ik voel me nu zeker beter en ik zal proberen een beetje te relaxen!

----------


## emma1234

@Sylvia93 Ik maak me eigenlijk nog steeds zorgen. Ondanks de test en de pil. Ik ben nu nog steeds niet ongesteld! En het is al 8 april! Ook voel ik me de laatste dagen misselijk. Wat moet ik doen? Kan het zijn dat ik de zwangerschapstest te vroeg heb uitgevoerd, zodat er nog niet genoeg uit mijn urine uit te lijden was? Ik maak me grote zorgen, help!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Emma,

Ben je inmiddels al ongesteld geworden?

----------


## fairytale30

> @Sylvia93 Ik maak me eigenlijk nog steeds zorgen. Ondanks de test en de pil. Ik ben nu nog steeds niet ongesteld! En het is al 8 april! Ook voel ik me de laatste dagen misselijk. Wat moet ik doen? Kan het zijn dat ik de zwangerschapstest te vroeg heb uitgevoerd, zodat er nog niet genoeg uit mijn urine uit te lijden was? Ik maak me grote zorgen, help!



Als je nu nog niet ongesteld bent, vraag dan aan je huisarts of hij je op HCG kan laten prikken. Dan weet je zeker weten waar je aan toe bent.
Een nega test wil niet altijd iets zeggen.

----------

